# da - deca? (technical context)



## Frasi

Dear all,
I'm translating a technical text from English to Italian. Unfortunately this text was previously translated from Romanian to English (but the English version is not very good), therefore I often refer to the source text to try and get more context (although I don't know Romanian at all!). 

There is a table about Wind Classes (subject: metal shutters).



Clasa de vantPA (Pascal)da (N/mp)Km/hm/s





Under the column "da" there are numbers.
Do you have any idea? Thank you.


----------



## banifatich

It could be "deca" (daPa), but the unit N/mp does not match. Maybe, this mean: "da*(N/mp)".


----------



## farscape

banifatich is probably right with daPa -> deca pascal; see here. Since Pa and N/mp (Romanian for newton/square meter) are units for measuring (wind, here) pressure it stands to reason that the prefix "deca" is a likely choice.

Best,
.


----------



## Frasi

Thank you, this seems to be correct! I have used the symbol daPa.


----------



## bibax

Is it the Beaufort scale? If yes, then it depends on the numbers.


> *Beaufort* - Windspeed max. m/s - mph - Wind pressure N/m2 - lbs/sqm - lbs/sqft
> ...
> * 2*    3.3    7.5    6.8    1.5    .14
> ...
> *6*    13.8    30    119    26    2.47
> ...
> *10*    28.4    60    504    113    10.5
> ...



For 6 Bft the max. wind speed is 13.8 m/s and the wind pressure is 119 Pa, i.e. 11.9 daPa.

I don't understand why there are 2 columns for the wind pressure, one in Pa and the other in daPa.


----------

